# C02 car launcher starter block plans?



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to build a c02 launcher block for my two boys and my nephew so they can build and race c02 cars. We did this in shop class in high school but I can't for the life of me remember how the starter was put together. It basically had two stalls for two cars which ran on a piece of fishing line attached to another block at the other end, 50 yards away. The cars had a hole in the back for a c02 canister. The starter has a spring loaded mechanism that would drop a bar down with two nails on it. When you released the lever the bar with nails would drop down and puncture the c02 and the cars fly down the fishing line. Anybody know how I could build a starter block? I found one online for $70 but I think I could build it cheaper than that. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe a plunger type mechanism? Need help soon!


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's a pretty good video that shows the starting block and how the spring works.

http://www.schooltube.com/video/bf47ac5ebe7040419108/


----------

